# My BIG Bud man! Standing 26 inches tall!



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Yup. He's a beast! Hahaha.. I love this dog dearly. He's the best companion anyone could ask for. Extremely protective of the house, loving/affectionate, very smart and obedient. What more could one ask for?! This dog is helping me lose weight too by walking him every day. 

I've taught him to sit, stay and come, "leave it" when he eats his food, lay down, give me your paw, jump up to my chest when told "up", and to "speak!" He's so smart, I love it!

Anyway, here's a couple pictures of Buddy a few days ago. We were goofing around in the room.

I got an exact measurement on him as well, and he's standing EXACTLY 26 inches tall! How crazy is that?! He 10 months old, and weighs 65-70 lbs. Last time we weighed him was 4 weeks ago, and he was 64 lbs then. He's definitely gained some muscle mass/weight since then. So I put him anywhere around 65-70 lbs.










I caught him in this picture mid bark! LOL. He shakes his head when he barks. Its absolutely halarious.










Finally, he settles down.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He has such a sweet face. Cute pics


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Good looking dog!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

He looks like he would be so friendly I'm really starting to like the brindle color the more I see. I hope you're a strong person cause this dog will have the weight and leverage to walk you anywhere he wants to go LOL!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> He has such a sweet face. Cute pics


Yeah, he definitely has a sweet face. However, when it comes to strangers, that sweet looking face turns ferocious!  We socialized him a LOT, but he just does NOT like strangers around the property, or when he's on a leash. Quite the protective pup.



Pancake said:


> Good looking dog!


Thanks! 



Saint Francis said:


> He looks like he would be so friendly I'm really starting to like the brindle color the more I see. I hope you're a strong person cause this dog will have the weight and leverage to walk you anywhere he wants to go LOL!


Well, as stated before in the last quote.. he is VERY friendly, loving, and affectionate to people he knows.. but when it comes to strangers, FORGET ABOUT IT. He's sooooo protective. He does not like anyone near the house, or near me when we go for walks. I guess its good that he's like that, cause the area I live in is not the greatest... so it works! 

Oh, and fortunately for me.. he walks VERY well on a leash. We've been doing a lot of leash training to get him that way. Every now and then, he'll get over excited and pull, and I tell ya what.. I weigh 260 lbs, and he'll pull me like nothing. Its amazing.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

He is cute but what kind of dog is he?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a handsome boy!! He is a boxer right? I love boxers and one day when we do not have so many APBT's I would love to have another one.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Boxer/Mastiff? Either or, he's a cutie!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I personally believe him to be a boxer/pit mix. I've heard Boxer/Mastiff, Boxer/Great Dane, and just ALL Boxer.. but he's definitely mixed with something. I think its Boxer/Pit mix. You can see it when he's tired and panting. He has that typical bully smile!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Well, I personally believe him to be a boxer/pit mix. I've heard Boxer/Mastiff, Boxer/Great Dane, and just ALL Boxer.. but he's definitely mixed with something. I think its Boxer/Pit mix. You can see it when he's tired and panting. He has that typical bully smile!


That's you're boy


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Quite the looker!! almost reminds me of my Nytro...then you said he shakes his head when he barks and i knew it, they could be kin!! we always joke that Nytro has Touretts (spl), especially because he feels the need to bark at his brother and the kids anytime he wants to play and his head goes with the barks!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He could be a boxer pit mix but top me he looks like a boxer from a back yard breeder. You see many are breeding them with longer faces but his body style is very much boxer. Either way he is way cute! I love that bully smile and why I enjoy other bully breeds like American bulldogs and boxers. My Boston terrier even counts as a mini bull! Lol


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> He could be a boxer pit mix but top me he looks like a boxer from a back yard breeder. You see many are breeding them with longer faces but his body style is very much boxer. Either way he is way cute! I love that bully smile and why I enjoy other bully breeds like American bulldogs and boxers. My Boston terrier even counts as a mini bull! Lol


You think?? I've never seen a boxer with such a long face like that. His body style is definitely ALL boxer, except for his paws. Boxer I've met, and my parents boxer's paws/leg is straight like a peg. Buddys paws kinda web outward. Its hard to explain. You'd have to see it to see what I'm saying. But I wonder if he really is all boxer though. Hmmmm..



megz said:


> Quite the looker!! almost reminds me of my Nytro...then you said he shakes his head when he barks and i knew it, they could be kin!! we always joke that Nytro has Touretts (spl), especially because he feels the need to bark at his brother and the kids anytime he wants to play and his head goes with the barks!


Thanks! He definitely shakes his head when he barks. Its really funny. Hahahaha, sounds like you are talking about Buddy by your typing.


----------

